# 1st trip to Matagorda Mar 16-18 2018



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Picked my son up from school early on Friday and headed to my spot, set up camp while my dad and my son went crab hunting. Had the first fish on 20 min later and the action continued through the weekend. My son had a blast reeling in a variety of drum, reds and sheepshead, all in all it was a much needed break from day to day life.








































































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice job. I always enjoy seeing kids catching big fish. Looks like the cut.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Portajunkie (Jan 12, 2018)

Definitely looks like a good time. Memories like that last forever.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> Nice job. I always enjoy seeing kids catching big fish. Looks like the cut.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sure was, it's easier and dryer to fish lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

Portajunkie said:


> Definitely looks like a good time. Memories like that last forever.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Great pics. Lots of funs!

Was the road doable with 4x2?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

eliris said:


> Great pics. Lots of funs!
> 
> Was the road doable with 4x2?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Not at all, the sand was very loose and there were deep ruts periodically. If you catch it on low tide you could prolly do it. But man, you're screwed when the tide comes back. I'll be there Friday-sunday. if you make it, I'll be in a black gmc Denali. Should go without saying, but bring shovels, tow strap/chain, bucket, etc. Good luck if you try.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the report. Good times!


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm not going in a car. I have a silver pilot, but i made the mistake of buying it 4x2. that was before i started reading this forum. I have been to sargent like 10 times over the last 2 years and have yet to land my first bull red or big ugly...

Maybe i should bite the bullet and finally get a 4x4...

Anybody had luck by the new sargent pier lately? Seems all the reports are from the cut.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCREAMINREELS (Jul 11, 2017)

We've fished the pier and it's ok. Honestly you're better off wading. It doesn't go far enough out to do anything you can't do wading and then you're mobile. It's great if you're scared of water/kids/ don't want to get wet but if it doesn't bother you you'll have better luck moving around on the beach. I'm no expert but we're there as often as we can be. Have a place on the creek. Will try to start posting reports in the future. I mainly lurk on this page.



eliris said:


> I'm not going in a car. I have a silver pilot, but i made the mistake of buying it 4x2. that was before i started reading this forum. I have been to sargent like 10 times over the last 2 years and have yet to land my first bull red or big ugly...
> 
> Maybe i should bite the bullet and finally get a 4x4...
> 
> ...


----------



## diesel fumes (Oct 13, 2016)

Great fishing, great fathering there Mike.


----------



## mike flores (Aug 24, 2015)

diesel fumes said:


> Great fishing, great fathering there Mike.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

